# Hudson Detroit Bicycle Value?



## riding high (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello all,I bought a lake house in Northern Michigan 4 yrs ago & this bike was in the shed.I cant find much info on it and have never seen a front sprocket like this.Wondering what its worth?


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 8, 2016)

riding high said:


> Hello all,I bought a lake house in Northern Michigan 4 yrs ago & this bike was in the shed.I cant find much info on it and have never seen a front sprocket like this.Wondering what its worth?
> 
> View attachment 347943
> 
> ...




It's a prewar schwinn built bicycle, I'd say right around 37/38. Awesome badge and paint scheme. Crank is not original has what I believe is a Dana 3 speed. Other than that the bike looks original. As far as value I thinking $500/600 for it as is.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 8, 2016)

Sone one added a 3 speed kit from the 70's on it. A Dana 3 speed is what it is. The bike can be dated if it had the orig crank  but it's gone.


----------



## stoney (Aug 8, 2016)

Pretty cool, I love the head badge.


----------



## riding high (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys! I've never restored a old bike so I'll prob sell it.I think its only a 2 spd but looks just like the other dana 3 spd on this site.
I also have a western flyer & Schwinn phantom but don't have pics of them so I post  them another time.Happy Riding!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 8, 2016)

20" Tall Size BC frame to boot. Very cool.

Anyone else notice it has what appears to be Gothic fenders?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 8, 2016)

Yep...gothics 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm interested.  Shoot me a pm/price...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 8, 2016)

Would love to see this in person. Live in the Metro Detroit area. Where abouts did you buy a place?


----------



## riding high (Aug 9, 2016)

Higgins Lake


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 9, 2016)

NICE!!! Higgins Lake is a good one! Have taken my kayak out on it a few times, as well as done some fishing with a friend and his father. They also own a place out on Higgins. =]


----------

